# Good Digital Hygrometer?



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

I was going to get this round one my father got from Famous-Smoke. The one they show on their site is different than what they send you. However this one is cheaper on CigarMonster.

Xikar Rectangular Hygrometer

Anyone use this hygro before?


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

I got mine from Monster for $20. So far, so good. After calibration, tested it three times, got same reading 75rh.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Every B&M I've been to swears by Diamond Crown - most of them use them too.

They don't require any calibration.

I use one and it's dead on at all times.

If you can find a hairline hygrometer they're even more accurate than digital.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a humi-care and it has done well. Three years and running. Guam-Maryland-Iraq-Maryland and has held up well to all the shipping and climate changes.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got the Xikar, it works pretty good, but wish it updated faster. Some hygro's update like 10x a sec others like this don't seem to catch up faster this one (by my own estimates) updates 1 sec and then probably averages over a set period of time. For instance if you take it out of the humi to dry air it won't immediately read the correct humidity or even do it within 10 seconds it goes slow and after 10 minutes it's then dead on.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the round Xikars. They're pretty accurate for the most part, though they seem to "drift" away from the original readings after a couple of months. I've been thinking about picking up a scientific grade hygrometer tho


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Bro I have tried them all shy of the Scientific Models and for less than $50 you cannot go wrong with the hygroset adjustable that is on sale at monster right now for 13.99. I use these is all my boxes/cooler and they are spot on.


----------



## jpierson (Dec 21, 2010)

I have one and it works well. You do have to calibrate it before use though.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The thing with these instruments (unless you get a lab tested one which is pretty expensive) is that the range may differ from your calibration point to your storage point. What I am saying is that if you have one and calibrate it using the salt test so that you know the testing environment is 75% and it reads 73% you say, ok it is minus 2. Now when you move it into a 65% environment it may be reading a number close enough to be satisfactory but in reality it may be off plus 6. Then you place it back in the 75% and it may be minus 5 and so forth.

This is the reason that I don't use hygrometers any more. I trust my HF beads enough that I know my humidity is within 2 points either way.

I urge you to test your hygrometer in an environment that is close to or equal to the environment you are planning on storing your cigars at so that you can have confidence that it is indeed accurate.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I picked the Prometheus and spent the next week checking it out. I tried my own Salt testing on a cigar Oasis, the analog on the Humi, and this digital.

Then!...with 2 different Bovada paks, (a 65% & 69%) I checked the performance of each at different temperatures, in this Low humidity area sealed in my Lockador....I figure if all of them read the same as the B-Paks over several days!..It's good enough for me!......

At the very Least!!!...It's a reference reading I can live with to assure the protection of these Sticks!.....And Dial in the KL! :mrgreen:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I forgot and left this in the Humidor, (24 hours now) to make sure it's ready for sticks!.... 

A couple more squirts in the KL, and it'll be good to go!. :ss



imho...Grabbing a couple Boveda pacs, (even calibrating pk) to verify and get a little piece of mind with your Hygrometer,...Is a small price to pay. :wink:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I prefer Western Digital Calibers. No need to calibrate and guaranteed to be within 1 or 2 points either way. Plus they're reasonably priced at $20.00.

Donny, I trust my beads also, but still need to see what RH my babies are resting in. I'm anal that way!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

MrMayorga said:


> I prefer Western Digital Calibers. No need to calibrate and guaranteed to be within 1 or 2 points either way. Plus they're reasonably priced at $20.00.
> 
> Donny, I trust my beads also, but still need to see what RH my babies are resting in. I'm anal that way!


I kind of like the thought of "getting in touch" with my cigars. I read a long time ago from a guy who used to be a well respected member and a FOG that "knowing" your cigar seems to be a thing of the past. How did people use to tell if their smokes were in good smoking condition? They felt them, squeezed them, and smoked them. I am pretty comfortable in my knowledge of what I want from my cigars to be able to pick one up and feel it, give it a gentle squeeze and know if it is in a humidity range that I find pleasing.


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

My Caliber III is dead on. $20 at CH


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

This hasn't failed me yet, goin' on 2 yrs now.


----------



## ventura726 (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good digital hygrometer that will fit in the mount on the door of the Vinotemp tabletop humidor? I generally go for the feel myself, but I'd like a second opinion every now and then as I add more sticks of a better quality.


Nevermind. I just pulled it out and realized it was just stuck on the glass with glue.


----------

